# Trouble Choosing Transfer Type and Supplier [Artwork Attached]



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

We are new to heat pressing and transfers in general, but recently ordered samples from about a dozen of the suppliers we found on these forums. We were most impressed with the quality and ease of production of the goof proof by Transfer Express and the EPT from Versatrans, and leaning toward Versatrans as they currently offer the best combination of quality and price. That said we have talked with Versatrans about choosing the right transfer type and how to prepare artwork and I am honestly at a bit of a loss right now with how to proceed.

Below is the artwork we would like to have made as a transfer. The gray just represents the paper. All colors have been trapped under the black where necessary. These will be pressed onto white and chocolate brown Gildan 5000's. There are two different "designs" with knockout areas so the white and brown shirt colors show through the design respectively. Our concerns are basically:


Are the images too detailed for either the goof proof or EPT transfers? (This question has yet to be answered to our satisfaction from either supplier) Specifically the knockout areas and the fine black lines.
Backing color is throwing us for a loop. Apparently there is an outline no matter what, but you can choose clear, but is clear really clear? For screen printing the design everything but the text is trapped behind the black, but I'm not sure why the text which is only a single color would require an additional backing color. Like I said we are new to this.
I guess I am basically just asking for advice. We are looking into transfers to make small designs with high number of colors more efficient for us, but I want to maintain as close to the screenprinted look and fee as possible. Any advice or information is appreciated.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I can not see any reason that those cannot be done as plastisol transfers.....Semo, Silver Mountain & F&M Expressions all do multi colour work....


----------



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

It isn't about the multicolor, it's the method they use to handle detail and registration. I haven't printed transfers, but we print shirts and flatstock all day long. It seems like the vendors we have talked to so far are much more limited when it comes to detail in the print, using trapping etc to account for tight registration, and weird quirks like having a solid backing color.

Semo sent very basic samples, but the adhesion and opacity was very good. F&M didn't have a great detailed plastisol transfer sample, though a lot of the other types were fantastic. We were all around unimpressed with silver mountain. Their samples almost all had registration issues, poor adhesion, washout problems, etc. They sent about 50 samples, and they all had the same issues.

I have had a few PM's from other suppliers and will be testing their transfer samples soon. I'll report back if any of them seem up to par.


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

Check out M&M Designs Home

Call and talk to Angela. She'll get you set up with some samples! They have minimums of 50 but their quality is top notch and perfect registration


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

Check out M&M Designs Home

Call and talk to Angela. She'll get you set up with some samples! They have minimums of 50 but their quality is top notch and perfect registration


----------



## MimosaTexas (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll check them out. They are close(ish) to our shop too!


----------

